# Projekti dhe shërbime > Pyetje - përgjigje >  Pershendetje!

## klajdi jances

Une quhem Klajdi dhe desha  disa sygjerime prej jush per te kaluar pushimet ne nje plazh i cili te kete detin shmte paster,ndoshta te kete rere dhe mbi te gjitha te mos jete i shtrenjte ju lutem me ndihmoni me sygjerimet tuaja per nje plazh.

----------


## Wordless

Të ketë detin shumë të pastër ?

Të ketë rërë ?

 dhe .... mbi të gjitha "Të mos jetë i shtrejtë" ?!

= Nuk ekziston një plazh i tillë !!

ah po , mund ta gjesh në Googel Image  :perqeshje:

----------


## Busy Girl

Ksamiliii klajdi mos u mundo me

----------


## Enkeleu

Lukova, ka rërë dhe uje shume te paster si dhe eshte shume qetë!

----------


## klajdi jances

faleminderit shume per pergjigjen!  :buzeqeshje:

----------

